# King Mackerel/Wahoo Pictures



## Chris Hood

Ok so I'm writing another magazine article, this time it is a king mackerel/wahoo fishing article for the April issue of Great Days Outdoors Magazine (I'll post a link to the magazine's website below in case you aren't familiar with the publication). I need 2-3 good photos of King Mackerel as well as 2-3 good photos of wahoo. The best shots would be ones taken just after the fish is caught or in the water just before it is landed. If you have any pictures like that, I would greatly appreciate it if you could email them to me (I'll put my email address below). If your photo(s) are used for the article, I will make sure you receive credit for the photo and will send you a copy of the issue the article runs in. Thanks in advance for your help!!





My email address: [email protected]



Magazine's Website: http://www.gdomag.com


----------



## Brad King

Hey Alan,

That ones for you.. Cause I know you'll look but not comment!!!


----------



## reelfinatical

sent some to ur aol mail.


----------



## true-king

Let me know if you would like this one in a large size.


----------



## Chris Hood

Thanks so much guys!! You don't know how much I appreciate your help! Wade, what is your last name?? Need it so I can give you photo credit if your picture is used. Thanks again!!


----------



## true-king

> *Chris Hood (1/31/2010)*Thanks so much guys!! You don't know how much I appreciate your help! Wade, what is your last name?? Need it so I can give you photo credit if your picture is used. Thanks again!!




E-mail sent


----------



## Eastern Tackle

This was a fun wahoo picture. We a had a bet with a sister boat that whoever caught the most wahoos this day would win lunch the next day when it was supposed to blow. At the end of the day we did close drive by on them and pulled a few out of the box for the "cheesburger" shot.


----------



## JoeyWelch

caught on the corridor off orange beach.


----------



## Pass Time




----------



## skiff man99

caught at the nipple a few years ago


----------



## Tide In Knots




----------



## pelagicone

Here is a nice hoo in the 60lb range.


----------



## J.Sharit

Here's a few in King catagory. No monsters all fun...........


----------



## Billcollector

This was actually the first day that I ever fished the Gulf Shores Pier. My dad was the one who caught the king. It was caught May 5, 1991 and weighed 54 pounds. Just as a size comparison, my dad is 6'3" tall.


----------



## jt




----------



## danieljames84

Taken a few years back in Boca, but if I had to pick one to get someone's attention the girl right above me would do the trick!


----------



## Jaw Jacker

50# caught off Pensacola Beach.


----------



## Bub

caught this one near the oriskany last summer. Bottomed out a 60lb scale, estimated 65lbs


----------



## hornmtn

Here are a few 44 lb and 48, more to come......


----------



## hornmtn

any guesses on this kings weight? Weighed 50 lbs after the sharks got it!


----------



## ADRENALINE

Biggest king I have ever seen, even though it is only half of him. What a STUD!!!!!!


----------



## kingling

*PIER KING MACKEREL!!!*



















































































































































all these came from ecpff.com


----------



## hornmtn

yeah I was pretty sick that thing got attacked by the sharks, in my life that is only the second time that has happend. My biggest is 48 other than that weighing 50 like that, which doesnt count. That fish was the last of the day, my Dad was ready to go and I said lets leave the lines out while we clean the boat, when we were done he hit, almost spooled an ambassadeur 7000 a few times.

I am impressed with the size of those kings offthe pier, was that in the fall??? How much did that big one weigh???


----------



## big blue

Chris, here are a couple. The first one was 72.3 lbs, we caught her first morning Baypoint 08, we won a large chunk of change with that one, other fish was a little stumpknocker, short and fat! Sorry, I don't have very many good wahoo pics on computer. See ya, John


----------



## brnbser

got lots and lots of king and hoo pic, here's a few


----------



## Wade Schepper




----------



## Razzorduck

How bout one from a yak!










:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine

> *jt (1/31/2010)*


Got any more pics of that fish?


----------



## devildog83

> *Splittine (2/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jt (1/31/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any more pics of that fish?
Click to expand...

Definitely the hottest mack I've ever seen!


----------



## Chris Hood

I'd just like to thank everyone for being so generous and sending me so many great photos. I really can't tell yall how much I appreciate it! Thanks so much again!!


----------

